# Betta with tetra (that rhymes)



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i may sound like a noob lol but i have a betta who is always at the top on my 10 gallon and my tetras are at the bottom how do i feed them they never come up to eat. The food i have is tetra min for tropical fish but i make them a little smaller but not small enough for their mouths. Maybe they can eat parts of it? Any suggestions on how to feed them


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

any answers???


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

my tetras used to wait for the food to sink and eat the food off the bottom


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I am not sure but maybe some small sinking pellets


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is the care section of a tetra forum: http://www.tetra-fish.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Crush the flakes in the water....it will sink for the tetras.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

kb told me when the food sinks they are too scared to go for it.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

or sometimes they just dont notice it.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

well none of that matters now cause one of my tetras went up my filter and died:'( im soo sad another one got its tail eaten by my betta i thought it would regrow but he died. My last one is temporarily in a 1 g planning to give him away but tetras are schooling fish so will he be depressed because he is the only one left


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

that really sucks  maybe your betta is too agressive, you might want to try an african dwarf frog or white clouds (about 6 of them) or even a cory cat


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

maybe an african dwarf frog otherwise its me my betta and i


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

why not cory catfish? Oh yeah and btw you might want to put your tetra with other tetras soon cuz I hear they can die from derpression


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

they can also disappear for over a week like mine did but he turned up  but seriously i would get him with others ad for compatible tank mates i have danios and bronze corydoras with my betta and they are fairly relaxed around each other as long as they dont go in his ship lol i also have a dwarf gourami with him but i wouldnt get one of them, to give you a clue my dwarf gouramis name is killer lol hope you find what you want


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

im giving it away it looks so sad right now


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

who r u giving it to? You can just return him...


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

mehdiya but im gonna get more and a bigger tank or i might return them not sureyet


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

will mehdiya b able to take care of them? Are you going to give her all the supplies? And is it going to be at mumtaz's(stolen) house?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your losses, kbjunior8. I would test your water, just to make sure everything checks out. If water parameters are good, you may want to try some pencilfish, harlequin rasboras or lemon tetras. These fish I've noticed tend to keep to themselves and shouldn't bother the betta.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

no i know they didnt die cause of the water its because my betta ate oneof its tail and the other got stuck in my filter...


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

but your tank isnt cycled yet... Also Dr_house i have seen his betta and he is very aggressive like mine and will chase other fish, so I don't think he should put anything but an ADF in there but I don't think he can damage the cory cat because they have hard outer shells


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

btw my bettas is more aggresive then yours lol. Is an adf a 100% safe?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I know he is, I am not sure about the ADF being 100 percent but the cory cats wont get damaged by the bettas so that could be an option


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

no im sure my betta hates when other fish are in the tank so i might just get an adf


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, but corys just stay at the bottom and don't swim everywhere.... ADFs wont be too active except for jumping around probably but you need to get a really dark spot for him/her because they like really dark places


----------

